# Did anyone ever pass a home test then fail their drug test?



## JCris (Mar 9, 2009)

Just curious, because passing two home tests didn't put me at ease at all before my drug test. They both came up negative and I DID pass.

But friends of mine insisted that the home test were all but meaninglessly.

So, my question. Did you ever pass a home drug test then fail the actual drug test without smoking at all between the two tests?

I want to know how reliable these are and if I should continue to buy them when I'm unsure, because like I said, passing it still didn't make me feel any better.


----------



## lavender (Mar 15, 2009)

good one!!! I want to know to


----------



## BGrimey420 (Jun 1, 2009)

Its the Quick fix from  spectrum labs, it is synthetic urine i am 8 for 8 with it. check it out i will post the site when i can.


----------



## Growin_4_It (Jul 19, 2009)

I passed 3 home tests...failed the needed to pass test....didnt get the job.


----------



## GeoPharmer (Jul 19, 2009)

Heres the problem:   In not so correct or scientific terms (lol)

 The test you buy tests down to a certain level. Say 150 microns.

 The test they use tests down to like 25.

My terminology maybe incorrect but you get the idea. The test you ordered unless you paid upward of 80 dollars for it online. Is pretty much worthless.


----------



## Xmoker (Aug 26, 2009)

It is possible yes. I have heard doctors say that instant test kits were about as useful as flipping a coin but even if the test kit does give you an accurate reading instant test kits are set at an industry standard of 50ng/ML (50 nanograms per mililiter for whatever that means ) and lab testing can check for levels and amounts of toxin metabolites. Depending on the company they could have a zero tolerance policy so even at 5ng/ml they could say it is a failed test even though an instant test kit would say you were clean.


----------

